# Como insertar OSD en señal de video compuesto



## DeBito (Jul 25, 2007)

Hola a todos,

Llevo unos meses buscando información para poder iniciar la creación de un sistema simple que permita insertar textos e iconos en color (que puedan ser creados por mi) en una señal de video compuesto cualquiera.

Alguien podía ayudarme, informaciónrmandome de que integrado/os o sistema me puede permitir hacer esto.

Hasta ahora habia encontrado integrados que ya de por sí podian hacer esto, pero, unos estan descatalogados y otros ya tienen unas fuentes/caracteres de fabrica y no se pueden cambiar.

He llegado a adquirir el BOB-4 pensando que podria ser la solución, pero el problema es que no dispone de colores para los graficos pero si para el fondo de estos. Lo podeis encontar en:
http://www.decadenet.com/bob4/bob4.html

Como no he encontrado ninguna alternativa en vídeo compuesto voy a ver si encuentro algún integrado que lo haga sobre RGB y despues convertirlo a video compuesto con el AD725.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## JOSELUIS_LUDUENA (Jul 25, 2007)

No estoy seguro de que te sirva pero en los tv hitachi cpt 2020 por ejemplo introducen el osd a la señal de rgb a través de un integrado, previamente antes de enviarla al tubo. Para el caso habría que ver como adaptarlo a tu necesidad. Si queres avisame asi te paso el nombre del IC. José L.


----------



## DeBito (Jul 25, 2007)

Hola, Jose L. podría servirme si no encuentro ningun elemento que lo haga directamente sobre el vídeo compuesto en un solo chip, que es lo que busco.
Osea un chip que genere OSD y lo mezcle con la señal de video compuesto como el descatalogado STV5730 pero con colores y graficos definibles por el usuario.

Enviame la referencia y así buscaré en el datasheet correspondiente a ver si posee el OSD incluido o simplemente es un mezclador  de una señal OSD generada por otro chip y el video RGB.
Gracias


----------



## JOSELUIS_LUDUENA (Jul 25, 2007)

En otro momento te consigo la información ya que no estoy en el taller, pero desde ya te comento que solo mescla la señal RGB proveniente del IC jungla LA 7680 con la señal de OSD generada por el  uP del TV (TMP 47 no se cuanto)


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 25, 2007)

Has mirado el ping pong de los pic.

El problema es que pides color y graficos, esto se traduce em mucha memoria y ademas una muy buena sincronizacion con la señal de croma mediante PLL.

Si puedes trabajar con señales RGB la cosa se simplifica si te conformas con ocho colores, se trata de forzar la señal a 1Vp.

Yo ice algunos montajes con un pic16f84 y los pixeles era de 1cm en una pantalla de 25pulgadas de TV.

Pero con la serie 18f452 serian mucho mas pequeños, pero graficos dificil.

Elektor lo resolvio con una PLD.

Los STV permiten redifinir caracteres, con eso puedes hacer una pantalla psugrafica tal como funcionavan los ZX Spectrum


----------



## DeBito (Jul 26, 2007)

Hola tiopepe123, he visto el proyecto de ping pong con el PIC y el inconveniente es, como comentas, que no tiene color. Supongo que el proyecto que hiciste se basaba en este proyecto.

¿Puedes decirme en que numero de revista de Elektor salió el artículo que comentas?
¿Y si era en la revista Elektor española, la alemana o la Inglesa?

He estado mirando de nuevo en ST Microelectronics los integrados STV. Como comentas, los únicos gráficos que se podian hacer eran parecidos al ZX Spectrum y se podían hacer con el STV5730. Pero este integrado ya no existe esta descatalogado. De hecho en la pagina de ST (www.st.com) he utilizado el buscador que posee la página para buscar entre todos los integrados STV*. De los 95 integrados que hay no hay ninguno que se parezca al STV5730, de hecho esta referencia ni sale en la busqueda.

Aquí te mando la unica documentacion que he podido encontrar del extinto STV5730.

¿Me podrías decir que otras referencias STV hacen lo que comentas?

Gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 26, 2007)

ya lo conozco el stv yo tengo en casa el stv9425 que es para monitores y tambien lo han descatalogado, por lo menos en amidata.

Si quieres te busco el generador de patrones de elektor pero no te servira para nada, es una pld y una eprom y poco mas.

Si no me equivoco es una explicacion para hacer un generador de patrones en color (el articulo original es un PDF que corre por internet por español hace varios años)

http://www.clubse.com.ar/download/pdf/notasrevistas15/nota01.htm

Trabajan en RGB y despues generan la croma

Para hacerl o en color.
http://www.rickard.gunee.com/projects/video/sx/howto.php

Ese bob4 lo has probado un poco, parece interesante, no se podria por harware forzalo para que generada colores con logica o interruptores..


----------



## DeBito (Jul 26, 2007)

Tienes razón, no merece la pena el artículo de Elektor, muy complicado. Busco algo sencillo.
No conocía el artículo del generador de patrones. Muy util la información que me has pasado.
He buscado el archivo equivalente en castellano que me comentas en pdf y lo he encontrado.

¿Sabes de la existencia de otro integrado equivalente al STV9425 que no esté obsoleto?

Lo que se me ocurre hacer es usar un PIC tan rápido como el SX28 de parallax para generar el OSD y usar un mezclador de video y OSD (LM1279 por ejemplo).
El problema está en que este mezclador lo hace con señales RGB, por lo que tendré que:
1º La imagen original convertirla a RGB.
2º Generar OSD con PIC en RGB
3º Mezclar ambas señales
4º Convertir el RGB a video compuesto (CVBS)

Son muchos los pasos que hay que hacer ahora parea sustituir a los extintos STV's.

¿Sabes de la existencia de algún integrado que unifique alguno de estos pasos para reducir circuitería?

En cuanto al Bob4 lo he probado y es lo que te dije. Solo cabia los colores de los fondos la tinta de los simbolos es blanco y negro y con sobmbraje alrededor de la fuente (bold).


----------



## JOSELUIS_LUDUENA (Jul 26, 2007)

El integrado que te debo es el La 7696. He leído otrassugerencias y cuando hablaron sobre el generador de patrones tengo un circuito en el cual aplicaban un microcontrolador (16f84) para generar la señal RGB, y en ese modo se la la aplicaban a otro integrado para generar la señal de video compuesta. Aqui lo conseguí al IC. Sobre este integrado se trabajaba de acuerdo al cristal si era para pal o ntsc. Después te paso el IC. José L.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 26, 2007)

el 7696 a si a primera vista parece el tipico interruptor para Scart,

Tines varias opciones:

Utilizar una memoria ram y un contador para el direccionamiento y buffers para poder escribir.

Si sincronizas perfectamente el micro con la señal de burts en teoria podrias trabajar con colores directamente.  se trataria de fabricar un PLL con referencia el burt y modificaria ligeramente la frecuencia del cuarzo del pic. Esto te obliga a trabajar con un cuarzo que sea 4.43,8.86...Mhz la gracia es que sea un multiplo. Con un varicap lo sincronizas.

Puedes utilizar un cuarzo y4.43 y un multiplicador digital con puertas xor

Te recomiendo buscar algun libro de electronica de TV para ver como lo hacen para sincronizar el cuarzo de las TV con la señal captada por la TV.

La serie pic18f452 (se programa con mismo programador de la serie pic16fXXX) lleva incorporado un multiplicador y tiene instrucciones mas avanzadas.

he leido por varios sitios que mejor es utilizar los chip de elantec en vez del lm1881


----------



## DeBito (Jul 27, 2007)

El LA7696 es un conmutador de video. Se ve que se usa para seleccionar la imagen de video o la imagen del OSD pero no los dos a la vez.

Ahora Elartec ya no existe ha sido adsorbido por Intersil.
He encontrado información sobre los integrados EL4581C y EL4583C para obtener los sincronismos.
en www.intersil.com


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 27, 2007)

caramba:

motorola->freescale
philips->NXP

Elantec->intersil

El mundo cada vez es mas pequeño.

Gracias DeBito no lo sabia


----------



## JOSELUIS_LUDUENA (Jul 28, 2007)

Dentro de la TV todo se sincroniza con un pulso generado por el flyback, es decir que lo comparten tanto el uP, el integrado jungla (es el que genera la señal de video), como también el LA7696


----------



## mcrven (Jul 28, 2007)

Hola DeBito, tiopepe, José Luís.

He estado dándole vueltas a este hilo, desde hace un rato, para poder entender lo que DeBito está tratando de hacer. En primera instancia, cuando ví el título en el listado, no me animé a participar por creer que sería algo simple, ya que dice quere insertar OSD en una señal de video compuesta. Pero, pensando un poco más el asunto, me fui dando cuenta que este tigre "Es má fiero de lo que lo pintan". De hecho, los OSD que vemos a diario en televisores y monitores son, básicamente, unos rudimentos en cuanto a imágen como tal. Me refiero a resolución, colores, definiciones, gráficos, etc.

DeBito dice querer algo simple, sin embargo, adentrándose en el hilo, luego dice querer agregarle gráficos, colores a voluntad, caractéres distintos. En fin, una serie de cosas que no son simples.

El sólo hecho de interrumpir líneas de imágen en un punto específico e insertar en ese vació una porción de línea proveniente de otra fuente, constituye toda una hazaña, donde se verán involucradas temporizaciones y sincronizaciones críticas. O sea, eso no puede ser algo simple y, de hecho, no creo que lo sea.

Ahora, particularmente, creo que sería mejor pensar en otra cosa que he visto con mejores posibilidades. Por qué no piensas mejor, DeBito, en video completo PIP - Picture in Picture - Con eso podrías insertar cualquier clase de imágen allí.

Quizás sea más compleja la circuitería pero, más funcional.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 28, 2007)

El OSD de las teles lo anaden justo antes de enviarlo a los cañones de video, o sea RGB y por tanto solo necesitan sincronizar y poco mas y es esa la tarea del laXXX.

Realmente poner graficos es una tarea dificil ya que estamos hablando de unos 64k que ademas de estar sincronizados debes poder escribilos sin interferisi entre la cpu y el contador.

EL PIP basicamente es un ADC->memoria/contadores->DAC, por lo menos el que yo vi, mejor dicho desconecte porque daba problemas y el cliente no se queria gastar dinero por caracteristicas que desconoci.


Lastima no poder utilizar un tarjeta de PC


----------



## mcrven (Jul 28, 2007)

Buena esa tiopepe, que se me había olvidado. Las tarjeta capturadoras de TV para PCs tienen algo de eso incorporado ( PIP ). Se puede monitorear un programa TV mientras se trabaja en la PC.

¿Será que se puede hacer algo por esa vía?

Los sistemas PIP que he visto en TVs son fantásticos. Por lo menos, yo no he visto problemas.

Ahora, tampoco digo que es cuestión de pasar un switch y listo. Eso debe tener sus bemoles, claro está, como todo.

Esperemos a ver que le parece la sugerencia a DeBito.

mcrven


----------



## DeBito (Ago 1, 2007)

Hola a todos, perdonad mi demora en la contestación.
He estado el fin de semana fuera y me ha sido imposible poder estar conectado.
He estado observando las diferentes opciones que me habéis sugerido.
Cuando yo me refería a algo simple, quería decir un circuito no muy complejo, o sea, con no muy excesivo numero de componentes. Y que sea controlable por un micro, que este solo se encargara de seleccionar los gráficos/caracteres y donde los posiciona en pantalla. Quería evitar que el micro por programa tuviera que generar todas las señales de video.
No busco gráficos impresionantes. Ni colorines por todas partes.
Lo que NO quiero es superponer solo textos en blanco y negro al video.
Si tienen que ser colores como el ZX-Spectrum me conformaría. Si hay más opciones en colores mejor. A nadie le amarga un dulce. Como desconozco la existencia de mas elementos de ese tipo he recurrido a abrir este foro para ver si por eso 

En un principio pensé en el STV5730 porque tenia entrada de video compuesto, le incluía el OSD mediante caracteres y el resultado lo sacaba en video compuesto.
Aunque la opción que desconocía del STV9425 era mejor. Lastima que estén descatalogados. Tenían el inconveniente que si quería cambiar los gráficos tenia que pedir una mascara de los mismos a fabrica.

He estado buscando más por Internet y he encontrado el integrado LM1247 de National que permite insertar caracteres generados por nosotros. Posee 512 caracteres en ROM y permite configurar 512 caracteres en RAM. Aunque sólo a la vez en pantalla puede visualizar 256 caracteres distintos. El inconveniente es que la entrada de video es RGB y la salida también. Y no se si está descatalogado también. 

He visto que hay integrados sólo para generar On-Screen-Display (OSD) que poseen conexión y direccionamiento de memorias externas. Pero son eso sólo generadores.
¿Sabe alguien de la existencia de algún integrado que posea la memoria externa para los caracteres/gráficos y que a la vez permita insertarlos a la señal de video compuesto?


----------



## JOSELUIS_LUDUENA (Ago 2, 2007)

Yo te debía un IC. Por desgracia no logro conseguir la revista donde estaba el el circuito. Solo sé que había comprado los componetes para hacerlo y si no me equivoco de IC es el MC 1377P. He intentado busca en datasheet para confirmar pero no figura. Sobre el circuito interactuaba con un 16F84, quién le entregaba la señal en RGB al IC. La salida era en video compuesto.Tal vez jugando con el micro logres tu cometido. El MC 1377P me había costado conseguirlo. Suerte José L.


----------



## DeBito (Ago 8, 2007)

Hola JOSELUIS_LUDUENA.
El que no encuentres el Motorola MC1377 podría deberse a que motorola ahora es Freescale.
El integrado que me comentas es un conversor de RGB a Video Compuesto.
Realmente lo podría utilizar, como tu me comentas, como un generador de Video. Con un PIC generar el video en RGB y con este integrado poder pasarlo a Video Compuesto.
Como lo que yo quiero es mezclarlo con otra señal de video, puedo usar este integrado para obtener la señal final y utilizar para la mezcla el LM1279.
Aunque necesitaré convertir la señal de video de entrada en RGB.
Por lo que necesitaré otro integrado mas que desconozco.
Gracias


----------



## Ligator (Nov 8, 2010)

Con un pic enano:
http://www.micro-examples.com/public/microex-navig/doc/081-pic-osd-superimposer.html


----------

